# 400 count humidor on ebay (NEED HELP ASAP!)



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

It doesn't say this is "Spanish cedar" but it says "Lined with Kiln Dried Cedar Divider"

400 ct CIGAR HUMIDOR CABINET END TABLE DISPLAY CASE - eBay (item 380102888608 end time Feb-09-09 08:17:43 PST)


Holds 300 ~ 400 Cigars
Corner Quadrant Hinges
Humidifiers and Hygrometer with Brass Frame
Lined with Kiln Dried Cedar Dividers
Scratch Resistant Felt Lined Bottom
Flush Carry Handles
19.5 L x 11 W x 15 H
Just wondering if this looks like a ok humidor. I'm interested in buying it tonight just want to get some quick insight. Won't the regular cedar vs. Spanish cedar still do the same thing? And I don't think its real glass I think it's Plexiglas does that make any difference?


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

mrsmitty said:


> It doesn't say this is "Spanish cedar" but it says "Lined with Kiln Dried Cedar Divider"
> 
> 400 ct CIGAR HUMIDOR CABINET END TABLE DISPLAY CASE - eBay (item 380102888608 end time Feb-09-09 08:17:43 PST)
> 
> ...


Don't buy it...It is a junk. I made the mistake of buying one like it about 4 years ago (same seller).

The only cedar in the Humi is the Dividers...not the trays..only the dividers that go in the trays.

It doesn't even have glass...it is Plexiglass..aka cheap plastic.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i was going to pull the trigger on the same one before xmass...i decided to my another coolidor instead...plus way more room


----------



## Baddog64 (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know man, my gut reaction is telling me this aint the one. I only have one wood humi besides my vino so I'm no expert on them. Just the fact that they make all those excuses for it not being 100% lined with Spanish Cedar keeps me thinkin they're tying to pull a fast one. Just my 2 cents.

Good Luck with the decision and let us know the outcome either way.

Dog


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

karmaz00 said:


> i was going to pull the trigger on the same one before xmass...i decided to my another coolidor instead...plus way more room


I was planning on replacing the PLASTIC with glass, and re build most of the inside with Spanish cedar. But were can I buy Spanish cedar? And to make a few racks and shelves what do you think the cost would be for that?

I would go with the cooler but I want something that looks elegant, and so I can show my cigars off lol. I don't mind putting a little work into it.

If it sucks I can always re-sale it on craigslist lol.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

mrsmitty said:


> I was planning on replacing the PLASTIC with glass, and re build most of the inside with Spanish cedar. But were can I buy Spanish cedar? And to make a few racks and shelves what do you think the cost would be for that?
> 
> I would go with the cooler but I want something that looks elegant, and so I can show my cigars off lol. I don't mind putting a little work into it.
> 
> If it sucks I can always re-sale it on craigslist lol.


Spanish cedar is pricey. Look around this website for links to good and cheap places for real humidors. You might as well buy quality for a bit more...if you buy this and fix it up it will cost about the same or even more in the end. The one I bought sits in my room as a glorified wallet holder.

I got some great deals on my other Humidors. I now have a 500 count(I'm sure I paid less then $250 for it) . 2 - 100 counts (got in on a great deal some time back -- got them for like $30 each) and a Cooledor in my collection.

You just have to look around and find the deals....Don't settle for junk...


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

hornitosmonster said:


> Spanish cedar is pricey. Look around this website for links to good and cheap places for real humidors. You might as well buy quality for a bit more...if you buy this and fix it up it will cost about the same or even more in the end. The one I bought sits in my room as a glorified wallet holder.
> 
> I got some great deals on my other Humidors. I now have a 500 count(I'm sure I paid less then $250 for it) . 2 - 100 counts (got in on a great deal some time back -- got them for like $30 each) and a Cooledor in my collection.
> 
> You just have to look around and find the deals....Don't settle for junk...


Exotic Hardwood Chitswood Sp Cedar 8/4 Board BL91 - eBay (item 350086441370 end time Mar-04-09 03:43:02 PST)

But I'm going to see if any local lumber stores have any Spanish cedar on hand for less. I really wouldn't mind fixing it up myself, it'd feel more personal. I can't find any 400 count humidors comparable for the same price so even if I put another $150 in it I wouldn't mind.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Well at least I know what to expect, thanks fellas for the information.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have this same humidor, I bought it from the same seller. The humidor is great, holds humidty great. The only thing that bothers me about it are the shelves. I add one spanish cedar tray to one of the shelves and plan on adding 2 more spanish cedar trays to it soon.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I ended up buying it, I'm going to be looking at around another $200 for glass and three trays & one shelve by having tom do it, or around $100 doing it myself I just don't know if I trust myself doing it but we'll see. I'll make sure to post back my results either way. I'd have anywhere from $170-270 in the humidor after I'm done so I don't think that's to bad.

Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

FYI Spanish Cedar isn't even Cedar as it is in the mahogany family.

Cedrela - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cedrela odorata is a very important timber tree, producing a lightweight fragrant wood with very good resistance to termites and other wood-boring insects, and also rot-resistant outdoors. The wood is often sold under the name "Spanish-cedar" (like many trade names, confusing as it is neither Spanish nor a cedar), and is the traditional wood used for making cigar boxes, as well as being used for general outdoor and construction work, paneling and veneer wood. Note that it is now CITES -listed. It is also grown as an ornamental tree, and has become naturalized in some areas in Africa, southeast Asia and Hawaii. The other species have similar wood, but are less-used due to scarcity.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Cypress said:


> FYI Spanish Cedar isn't even Cedar as it is in the mahogany family.
> 
> Cedrela - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Cedrela odorata is a very important timber tree, producing a lightweight fragrant wood with very good resistance to termites and other wood-boring insects, and also rot-resistant outdoors. The wood is often sold under the name "Spanish-cedar" (like many trade names, confusing as it is neither Spanish nor a cedar), and is the traditional wood used for making cigar boxes, as well as being used for general outdoor and construction work, paneling and veneer wood. Note that it is now CITES -listed. It is also grown as an ornamental tree, and has become naturalized in some areas in Africa, southeast Asia and Hawaii. The other species have similar wood, but are less-used due to scarcity.


Well that's just cause for going to Hawaii. I'll be back with oh about 20 trees let me know if ya need any cedrela.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## FNA (Jan 18, 2007)

What's wrong with plexiglass?

I've owned the same humidor illustrated for a couple of years. Works fine. Cost $40 - maybe 35.99. Worst part with e-bay is the shipping - costs more than the product. I think this was around $80 to my door.

Came with only 2 of 3 shelves shown in advertisement; called seller and received shelf (which I don't use) in a couple of days.

Probably holds a couple hundred smokes so I wouldn't invest $200 in it, you'll be breaking the buck a stick rule.

You know, don't pay more than a buck a stick to store your cigars.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mc2712 said:


> I have this same humidor, I bought it from the same seller. The humidor is great, holds humidty great. The only thing that bothers me about it are the shelves. I add one spanish cedar tray to one of the shelves and plan on adding 2 more spanish cedar trays to it soon.


I've had one for the last 2 months and it is just fine. Stays at 62-65% RH which is how I like it and I have about 360 sticks in it so far.


----------



## FNA (Jan 18, 2007)

"360 sticks in it so far."

So far? You still have more room?

Granted I lose some room because I have some boxes, but mine is almost abso full at as I say around 200. Got to get rid of those Puros Indios pyramids i guess.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

FNA said:


> "360 sticks in it so far."
> 
> So far? You still have more room?
> 
> Granted I lose some room because I have some boxes, but mine is almost abso full at as I say around 200. Got to get rid of those Puros Indios pyramids i guess.


 I have mostly boxes as well. There are 6 boxes of CC's in there, a box of RP decade robustos. Another box in which I keep about 25 fuente products. I have about 50 or so in the top part of the humi. So yeah, I still have some room. I can probably fit another box and if I am feeling froggy, probably 20 singles. Gotta do the cigar tetris. I took the bottom shelf out and that's were the boxes go so you can create more space.


----------



## FNA (Jan 18, 2007)

"There are 6 boxes of CC's ...

a box of RP decade robustos ... 

box in which I keep about 25 fuente products... 

I have about 50 or so in the top part of the humi." 

I don't know what the CCs are, so let's call them 25 to a box. 6 boxes is 150. The RPs bring you to 170; another 25 fuentes is 195. 50 or so makes 245.

245 seems more to me like a 'couple hundred' than it does like 360. Even adding another box and 20 tetrised in singles and we're still a full box from 300 yet.

Just like in the ads - take capacity claims with a grain of salt (and discount by 70%)


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

FNA said:


> "There are 6 boxes of CC's ...
> 
> a box of RP decade robustos ...
> 
> ...


My last count was around 346. I could recount for you if you'd like. I said that the 50 is just the singles at the top, I have a bunch on the other shelves and about 25 or so on the bottom.


----------



## LookAtBigErn82 (Sep 21, 2008)

scottw said:


> My last count was around 346. I could recount for you if you'd like. I said that the 50 is just the singles at the top, I have a bunch on the other shelves and about 25 or so on the bottom.


I say recount! :r..:chk


----------



## Chuckie (Jan 22, 2007)

Curious, what are you guys using for humidification in these?


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Chuckie said:


> Curious, what are you guys using for humidification in these?


I'm going to be purchasing this and a few fans for mine.

Hydra Electronic Humidifier - Cigars International

Finally decided I'm just going to buy some 1/4 in cedar and just lay a piece of Spanish cedar on each tray for only $30 should be plenty to get that nice cedar smell and help stabilize the humidity.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I got the humidor a couple of weeks ago, lined the entire bottom, backside & top shelve with spanish cedar, lined around both doors with foam insulation, got my hydra humi-care digital humidifier with two fans and it holds humidity pretty well. And I've got it partially full already lol.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

And by the way you'd be lucky to get 200 gars in this. Its hard for me to believe otherwise.


----------



## Vagrant (Jan 4, 2009)

Weeeeell, I can see 360 in there, personally, but I'd say that you'd definitely need a different type of humidifier. My father-in-law has the exact same one, (or so it looks) and he's got around 300 so far. He also modified his abit to fit his humidification device beneath it, though, so he may have added space, too.. idk.

Anyways, great pick up.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mrsmitty said:


> And by the way you'd be lucky to get 200 gars in this. Its hard for me to believe otherwise.


Sure, when your humi devices take up 65% of the space, you'd be very lucky to get 200 sticks in there. What's up with that? I am now inviting anyone who wishes to come over to my house, empty my humi, count the sticks, then put them all back. You will be surprised with the amount of sticks you can get in one of these.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree with scottw the humi device is taking up alot room, I use 2 crystal gel 4oz jars to humidify my humidor (I have the same humidor) and it stays around 68 to 71.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mc2712 said:


> I agree with scottw the humi device is taking up alot room, I use 2 crystal gel 4oz jars to humidify my humidor (I have the same humidor) and it stays around 68 to 71.


Can you get more than 200 sticks in your humi?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

scottw said:


> Can you get more than 200 sticks in your humi?


I dont have 200 cigars yet, but I'm more then sure I can get 200+ in the humi.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mc2712 said:


> I dont have 200 cigars yet, but I'm more then sure I can get 200+ in the humi.


Time to go shopping sir!


----------



## Dave128 (Feb 2, 2009)

Shouldn't you be taking the sticks out of the metal tubes?


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Dave128 said:


> Shouldn't you be taking the sticks out of the metal tubes?


No. If you want to, you can, but there's no reason to do so.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I purchased the hydra because I didn't want to fuss with beads, but i have beads in there as well. I have another humi as well a 50 count so I'm just fine, I'm sure if you had it setup different you could fit plenty more in there. But I don't see me haveing more than 200 gars at a time anyways I've spent to much money as it is.

And I just took the ends of the tubes off, no need to take them out of the tubes, they'll get be able to beathe better then tmy gars in cellophane wrappers.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mrsmitty said:


> I purchased the hydra because I didn't want to fuss with beads, but i have beads in there as well. I have another humi as well a 50 count so I'm just fine, I'm sure if you had it setup different you could fit plenty more in there. *But I don't see me haveing more than 200 gars at a time anyways I've spent to much money as it is.*
> 
> And I just took the ends of the tubes off, no need to take them out of the tubes, they'll get be able to beathe better then tmy gars in cellophane wrappers.


Call us in a month after you buy your coolerador. I said the same things once


----------



## scooter102 (Feb 25, 2009)

Im still a newb to the cigar lifestyle and I bought one of these Ebay deals, its a 250 count humi, its not here yet but ill post the results when it s here. If this thing sucks im going for the coolerador it seems to be the weapon of choice on the forum.:smoke:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

scottw said:


> Call us in a month after you buy your coolerador. I said the same things once


Might adventually get a cooler and a pound of beads but I like to display my gars, after all they cost a lot compared to most things I buy I want to show them off. Most people don't care and can spend $30 vs. $100+ I'm just not one of them.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

No such thing as a "bargain" humidor. You are much better off using tupperware for small amounts or coolers for larger amounts if you can't afford a quality humidor.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

way to much glass to mess with. i not sure how well it will work.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Phantom57 said:


> No such thing as a "bargain" humidor. You are much better off using tupperware for small amounts or coolers for larger amounts if you can't afford a quality humidor.


Really, as long as it holds a seal your good, its a plus I put some spanish cedar in it, and its holding humidity right at 70 for three weeks straight? I beg to differ.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mrsmitty said:


> Really, as long as it holds a seal your good, its a plus I put some spanish cedar in it, and its holding humidity right at 70 for three weeks straight? I beg to differ.


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## Btalon-cl (Nov 11, 2008)

scooter102 said:


> Im still a newb to the cigar lifestyle and I bought one of these Ebay deals, its a 250 count humi, its not here yet but ill post the results when it s here. If this thing sucks im going for the coolerador it seems to be the weapon of choice on the forum.:smoke:


Let us know how yours works out!


----------



## VisionRider (Jan 13, 2012)

*I've got a 300, 150, 2 100's and several smaller humidors but cigarbid's deals are hard to resist and I need more space. I realize the shortcuts and downsides w/this unit but for the money it's much more aesthetically pleasing than a cooler, requires no work and has to be better on your smokes than plastic. *


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy old post resurrections Batman! :rotfl:


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

my wife got me one for xmas, it has all sort of gaps and cracks every where, i use it for a display case for all my cigar accessories and other crap i had on my desk. worked out better that way. now i can move forward with getting a wine cooler!


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I really need to check out the dates of every thread i read. Im sure im not the only one to click that ebay link from 09 here in 2012!


----------



## Goblins27 (May 4, 2013)

REDROMMY said:


> I really need to check out the dates of every thread i read. Im sure I'm not the only one to click that ebay link from 09 here in 2012!


I agree with him. I just ordered one of these on ebay because I need more room. I currently have the venetian black humidor from Thompson. Its great but I like to buy boxes of cigars and would like to display them. Since I cant find any information anywhere about it Im gonna keep this thread going once I receive it and stock it. Ill add pictures so future buyers know what they're getting into.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

I got one from the same seller and it hold humidity great. I just seasoned it as you would normally.


----------



## Goblins27 (May 4, 2013)

ACasazza said:


> I got one from the same seller and it hold humidity great. I just seasoned it as you would normally.


Would you mind posting some in depth pictures? And what are you using to humidify it?


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Goblins27 said:


> Would you mind posting some in depth pictures? And what are you using to humidify it?


Mines not the same model but its the one gadgetbestbuy lists as the conquistador. I used 4 65 bovedas and a humicare x10 crystal humidifier. Holding about 140 singles.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Goblins27 said:


> *I agree with him.* I just ordered one of these on ebay because I need more room. I currently have the venetian black humidor from Thompson. Its great but I like to buy boxes of cigars and would like to display them. Since I cant find any information anywhere about it Im gonna keep this thread going once I receive it and stock it. Ill add pictures so future buyers know what they're getting into.


I found this humorous, as the post you're agreeing with is 2+ years old itself:bounce:


----------



## Goblins27 (May 4, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I found this humorous, as the post you're agreeing with is 2+ years old itself:bounce:


And whats humorous about that? Im not seeing anything funny...


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

I wanted something nice to show off my cigars as well. Bought a waxing moon humidor. Within two months realized it couldn't hold the sticks I wanted and then I came across the wineador concept. You seem to like to tinker with things, why not build something beautiful and have temp control as well? These things can hold even more cigars than that humidor and the sky is the limit with storage. I just bought a winter 28 model for 190 bucks shipped. Can't wait for my drawers! The only regret I have is I didn't go this route in the first place. Would have saved 300 bucks plus.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Goblins27 said:


> And whats humorous about that? Im not seeing anything funny...


It was re-reviving a two year dead thread by quoting a post mentioning specifically that he had revived an already 3 year old thread without noticing first...
I just found that to be kind of funny. Nothing wrong with reinvigorating dead threads, especially if they are useful and may have been forgotten about.

Perhaps I just have an odd sense of funnyhwell:hwell::dance:

+1 on TJB's suggestion as well.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

SeanTheEvans said:


> It was re-reviving a two year dead thread by quoting a post mentioning specifically that he had revived an already 3 year old thread without noticing first...
> I just found that to be kind of funny. Nothing wrong with reinvigorating dead threads, especially if they are useful and may have been forgotten about.
> 
> Perhaps I just have an odd sense of funnyhwell:hwell::dance:
> ...


Oh crap I fell for this again too!  LOL One of these days I should check!


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd stay, but that's me.


----------

